
A video game-playing AI beat Q*bert in a way no one’s ever seen before - raldi
https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/tldr/2018/2/28/17062338/ai-agent-atari-q-bert-cracked-bug-cheat
======
cachvico
Possibly not a bug but a "god mode" for testing.

~~~
eesmith
I don't follow. What would it be testing? Why this instead of a hardware
switch?

~~~
cachvico
Often game developers put various hidden cheat modes into the code. For
example pressing a secret combination or sequence of buttons will add 1000
lives, or give the player a large amount of in-game cash, or unlock all the
levels, etc.

This makes it easier to test the game, preventing game testers from having to
play through the entire game, just to test one part of it.

